# fluval chi filter not strong anymore



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi. 
Ive had my fluval chi for about 3yrs now. The filter use to pump strong, but lately the flow is ridiculously slow.

Filter pads are clean
I cleaned the inside of the filter
took off the impeller cover and cleaned the impeller and shaft and the slot where the impeller sits
Tip the filter to prime and get rid of any trapped air 
...still slow flow. 

Im at a lost now. Not sure if its normal wear and tear on the filter or what...

Anybody have a tank like this and can give me any info?

Am I better off getting a 10gal hob filter and find a light for it?

Thanks.


----------

